# Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!



## Kanalkopp (18. November 2014)

Hallo eifrige Kanalangler |wavey:

Sehe am Twentekanal zur Zeit vermehrt deutsche Kennzeichen, insbesondere Raubfischangler. 
Vielleicht ist der ein oder andere ja hier angemeldet und möchte Fänge, Neuigkeiten oder Besonderheiten die den Twentekanal betreffen mit anderen teilen?! 

Würde mich über Teilnahme an diesem Thema freuen.


----------



## Zanderprofie (19. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Hi, der Twenthekanal ist fast leer gefischt, da einige jeden Zander mitnehmen und wenn man da einen Zander fängt dann auf Köfi auf Gufi geht da nichts!!!


----------



## joerg3355 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Dieses Jahr lief es am Twenthe ziemlich gut. Es sind auch große Zander an den Haken gegangen. (Die meisten auf Köfi, aber auch Gummi bringt Erfolg) Einige Stellen sind schon ziemlich überfischt, man sieht dort fast jeden Tag Angler sitzen, da sich viele über Google Earth die Stellen raussuchen. Auch einige Hechte sind uns an den Haken gegangen. Montag werden wir noch einmal einen Ansitz machen, den letzten für dieses Jahr. Bei Erfolg gibt es auch Fotos.


----------



## Kanalkopp (19. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Hallo freue mich voll über die Antworten #h , erstmal willkommen und petri!

Also Jörg ich muss dir völlig zustimmen. Es ist zwar manchmal überlaufen aber es finden sich trotzdem freie Stellen. Die Situation    die Zanderprofi schildert, konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht feststellen. Habe diese Woche Montag noch einen überlisten können. Und mehrere Barsche konnte ich auch landen. Aber dieses Jahr ist mir echt aufgefallen, dass die Zeitfenster,in denen die Stachelritter gebissen haben sehr klein geworden sind. War es bei euch auch so? oder kommt es mir nur so vor. Ich glaube der Zanderbestand im Kanal ist nicht so schlecht. 

Die Tage geh ich auch mal wieder los... Mögliche Fänge werd ich auch mal präsentieren.

PS: Die meiste Zeit war ich mit Gufi unterwegs


----------



## Kanalkopp (19. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



allrounder1 schrieb:


> Hi #hwann fängt für euch die Saison wieder an ?




Hey du. 

Also ich bin noch mittendrin |rolleyes in der Saison, ich finde diese Zeit mit am besten.


----------



## joerg3355 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Die Bisse kamen über den ganzen Tag verteilt, Nachts genauso. Ich konnte keine festen Beißzeiten feststellen. Mal schauen wie es am Montag wird. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## Kanalkopp (20. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Hallo heute war ein toller Tag Zwei Gufis hat mir der Kanal genommen...

Einmal bei einem Hechtbiss und einmal ein Baum #6 


Aber konnte einen 30er Barsch und einen 50er Zander landen.
Den 25er Zander zähle ich nun mal nicht mit :q

War ein super Tag bzw. 2 Stunden.

Jörg ich wünsch dir ein dickes Petri für Montag!!!!


----------



## hydrophil (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

von welchem bereich am twenthe reden wir denn?

die spackos zB, die die zander aus enschede auffressen kann ich net verstehen, ich sage nur vredestein brand ...


----------



## joerg3355 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Ich bin ein ganzes Stück höher unterwegs.


----------



## raku (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



hydrophil schrieb:


> vredestein brand ...


 !!!!

Bin da nicht im Thema da ich da nicht angel. Was ist denn passiert??


----------



## Stacheljäger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

War letzte Woche noch am Twenten Hab da nen hammer
Biss gehabt, die Rute is mir halb aus dem Ständer geflogen.


----------



## Boom (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Wollte morgen mal mein Glück versuchen. 
Hoffe das was beißt


----------



## Kanalkopp (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Wollte eben hinzufügen das ich den nicht esse und alles wieder frei lasse. War aber auch nicht in enshede unterwegs. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn du nen backfisch isst oder nen lachs kannst mir eins glauben die haben alle giftstoffe und vor allem schwermetalle drin. Die Nordsee sieht auch nicht besser aus. Fressen so wie du es sagst tun wir alle das zeug guten Appetit demnächst :q... wir müssen den twente nicht schlechter reden wie er ist.


----------



## Kanalkopp (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> War letzte Woche noch am Twenten Hab da nen hammer
> Biss gehabt, die Rute is mir halb aus dem Ständer geflogen.



Ja manchmal verzweifelt man,aber manchmal hat man auch solche hammer Erlebnisse am twentekanal.


----------



## Kanalkopp (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Boom schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.
> Hoffe das was beißt



Petri heil, bitte berichten bin gespannt. So langsam kommt der Stein hier ins Rollen #6


----------



## Kanalkopp (21. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



raku schrieb:


> !!!!
> 
> Bin da nicht im Thema da ich da nicht angel. Was ist denn passiert??



Hey raku. Vor ein paar jahren gab es einen Brand in der Vredenstein Fabrik  (Autoreifen) , dabei ist kontaminiertes Löschwasser in den Kanal gelangt. Eine gewisse Zeit lang standen auch Schilder am kanalstück die vor den verzehr gewarnt haben und über Entnahmeverbot informiert haben. Diese gibt es aber seit langer Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## hydrophil (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

@raku

2003 ist das vredestein reifenwerk im hafen enschede abgefackelt, das loeschwasser geriet in den kanal und hat quasi alles leben im wasser getoetet.
das wasser muss dermassen verdreckt gewesen sein, dass man abriet, bzw verboten hat, dort zu angeln zu schwimmen, wassser zu entnehmen, etc..pp.

der fischbestand wurde wieder aufgefuellt, aber fisch von dort essen? niemals!

ein paar infos:
http://www.carptracker.nl/Enschedeteks.html
http://forum.fok.nl/topic/372758/5/25


----------



## Boom (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Zander wollten heute nicht beißen dafür en 90er und 50er Hecht. 
Kontrolleure waren auch fleißig!!!


----------



## Kanalkopp (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Boom schrieb:


> Zander wollten heute nicht beißen dafür en 90er und 50er Hecht.
> Kontrolleure waren auch fleißig!!!


#6
Petri!!
Warst du mit dem Gufi unterwegs? 
Und haben die im Flachwasser oder tiefen gebissen?


----------



## Boom (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

90er hat unter einer Brücke auf Köfi gebissen im tiefen und der 50er auf Gummi am Einlauf im flachen Bereich. 
Der große war schon recht fett gefressen


----------



## Kanalkopp (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Boom schrieb:


> 90er hat unter einer Brücke auf Köfi gebissen im tiefen und der 50er auf Gummi am Einlauf im flachen Bereich.
> Der große war schon recht fett gefressen



Ja das glaub ich die fressen fürn winter


----------



## raku (22. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Kanalkopp schrieb:


> Hey raku. Vor ein paar jahren gab es einen Brand in der Vredenstein Fabrik  (Autoreifen) , dabei ist kontaminiertes Löschwasser in den Kanal gelangt. Eine gewisse Zeit lang standen auch Schilder am kanalstück die vor den verzehr gewarnt haben und über Entnahmeverbot informiert haben. Diese gibt es aber seit langer Zeit nicht mehr.





hydrophil schrieb:


> @raku
> 
> 2003 ist das vredestein reifenwerk im hafen enschede abgefackelt, das loeschwasser geriet in den kanal und hat quasi alles leben im wasser getoetet.
> das wasser muss dermassen verdreckt gewesen sein, dass man abriet, bzw verboten hat, dort zu angeln zu schwimmen, wassser zu entnehmen, etc..pp.
> ...



Danke für die Info#6


----------



## Kanalkopp (23. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



raku schrieb:


> !!!!
> 
> Bin da nicht im Thema da ich da nicht angel. Was ist denn passiert??


Moin moin, bist du denn wohl manchmal in holland unterwegs? Da du ja aus Dortmund kommst und das ja wohl noch nen weg ist.


----------



## Stacheljäger (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Nabend

Wir waren heute mit ein paar Leuten am Twente.
Weder Biss noch Fisch. Haben uns dort mit einem ortskundigen
Holländer unterhalten der da 3-4 mal die Woche angeln geht.
Der sagte das der BF da vor kurzen seine Bahnen gezogen hat u.
alles an Zander rausgefischt hat und nur die kleinen
zurückgesetzt hat. Genau wie an der Ijssel. Zu 90% nur
noch Schniepel drin.


----------



## Kanalkopp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wir waren heute mit ein paar Leuten am Twente.
> Weder Biss noch Fisch. Haben uns dort mit einem ortskundigen
> ...



Abend!
Es gibt Berufsfischer im Twente? Das wusste ich noch garnicht|bigeyes.
Holt der da jedes Jahr alles raus oder wie läuft das? Demnach zu urteilen kann der Fisch ja wohl doch unbedenklich gegessen werden!! Das ist echt eine krasse Sache


----------



## joerg3355 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Nach dem Bericht von dem Niederländer, war es der Berufsfischer der sonst auf der Issel unterwegs ist. Mir ist neu, das sie auch elektrofischen dürfen. So wie erzählt wurde, hat er die maßigen mitgenommen und die zu kleinen wieder zurück gesetzt. Deswegen werden in der Issel auch nur noch kleine gefangen. Er soll den ganzen Twenthekanal und auch die Abzweigung bis nach Almelo befischt haben. Unsereins wird schon doof angeschaut, wenn man einen für die Pfanne mit nimmt. In anderen Foren wurde auch schon über diesen BF berichtet. Ich gehe davon aus, das im nächsten Jahr kaum noch etwas zu holen ist. Leider. Heute waren wir zu dritt am Twenthe ... und gar nichts. Und das an einem Spott, wo wir noch nie Schneider nach Hause gegangen sind. Nicht einmal die Barsche wollten. Vielleicht hat er die großen ja auch mit genommen.


----------



## Bronco84 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Das ist echt verdammt ärgerlich. Das im twente ein paar Aalreusen liegen von Bf- Fischern wusste ich , aber das jetzt der ijssel fischer schon bis da hoch fährt ist echt hart. 
Wirklich kein wunder das fast überall nur Schnipel gemeldet werden. 
Dabei haben wir im Sommer dort wirklich gut gefangen. 
MAl sehen wie es nächStes jahr wird. 
Gruß bronco


----------



## Kanalkopp (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Hier steht das dieses Thema hier verschoben wurde!?
Was bedeutet das kann mir das jemand erklären?
Das ist echt schade wenn das stimmt lohnt es sich wirklich nicht mehr am Twente. Wo soll man denn dann noch angeln?


----------



## zorra (24. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

...der Kanal ist auf NL-Gebiet und dort angeln auch viele andere Deutsche mit einer anderen PLZ....also ist er hier schon richtig.....Was den B-Fischer anbelangt müssen wir als Gäste in NL das so akzeptieren...auch wenn der Koman in meinen Augen und vielen NL-Anglern ein Verbrecher ist...ob er den Twente befischt weiss ich nicht...aber die Ijssel von Terwolde bis Ijsselkop-P-Kanal bis Waal und allen Nebengewässern...das was der Twente und die Ijssel mal war wird es so wohl nicht mehr geben.....Schade aber da müssen wir durch.
gr.zorra


----------



## Kanalkopp (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Danke für die Erklärung. 
Ich sehe es positiv und bin fest davon überzeugt das man nicht einfach so einen kanal leer fischen kann und schon garnicht die Ijssel. Es wird mit Sicherheit noch Fisch vorkommen, außerdem gibt es die BF nicht nur seit heute  und die BF haben mit sicherheit hohe Auflagen. Wenn ich Fisch in Masse haben will kann ich auch zum Forellenteich fahren. Außerdem können wir Angler auch was dafür tun und vielleicht catch & release betreiben. Manche knüppeln auch wirklich alles ab. Es sind nicht nur die BF schuld.Kapitale Fische auch gern mal wieder freilassen, das ist das einzige was wir in der Zeit tun können!


----------



## joerg3355 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Aktuell: Viele Angler am Twentekanal bestraft

Viele Angler am Twentekanal bestraftOOST-NEDERLAND - Am vergangenen Wochenende wurden an verschiedenen Gewässern im Verbandsgebiet der Sportvisserij Oost-Nederland Fischereikontrollen durchgeführt. Dabei wurden insgesamt 180 Angler kontrolliert, wobei 12 von ihnen einen Strafzettel bekamen und 12 weitere verwarnt wurden. Mit dem verbandseigenen Kontrollboot führten BOA’s des Verbandes in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei die Kontrolle auf dem Twentekanal durch.

Auf und längs des Twentekanals wurden relativ viele Angler bestraft. 90 Angler wurden in dem Teilstück von der Schleuse bei Eefde bis einschließlich Diepenheim angetroffen, wovon 11 einen Strafzettel bekamen. Diese Strafzettel wurden für verschiedene Zuwiderhandlungen erteilt. Bei den Verstößen handelte es sich um das Überschreiten des Betretungsverbots nach Artikel 461 des Strafgesetzbuchs, den Nichtbesitz des VISpas, den VISpas nach erster Aufforderung nicht zeigen können, dem Parken auf dem Radweg, einer bereitliegenden dritten Angelrute, dem Angeln mit einer dritten Angelrute ohne entsprechende Erlaubnis und dem Angeln mit lebendem Köder. Der letzte Verstoß wird mit 370 Euro empfindlich bestraft. 

Neben dem Twentekanal war das Kontrollboot auch auf der IJssel von Olst nach Zutphen aktiv. In diesem Teilstück wurden 16 Angler von einem BOA des Verbandes und einem Polizeibeamten kontrolliert. 9 von ihnen wurden verwarnt. Einen Strafzettel gab es für das Angeln ohne VISpas.
Quelle: Sportvisserij Oost-Nederland: Veel vissers beboet op Twentekanaal


----------



## joerg3355 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Aktuell: Visplanner bald gültiges Dokument?

Visplanner bald gültiges DokumentBILTHOVEN - Mittlerweile ist die landesweite Gewässerliste (Gezamenlijke Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren), die man beim Angeln in den Niederlanden neben dem VISpas auch mitführen und bei einer Kontrolle auch zeigen muss, schon ein richtiger Wälzer geworden. Das soll sich laut dem Dachverband Sportvisserij Nederland bald ändern. Laut dem Verband soll die bisher in Papierform gebräuchliche landesweite Gewässerliste, durch eine digitale Form (Visplanner) erweitert werden.

In seiner jetzigen Ausführung sieht das niederländische Fischereigesetz nur eine schriftliche (Angel-) Erlaubnis vor. Für die Möglichkeit, eine digitale Erlaubnis in Form der Visplanner App auf einem Smartphone mit sich zu führen ist in diesem Punkt eine Anpassung des Fischereigesetzes nötig. Ein entsprechender Gesetzesentwurf wurde kürzlich der Zweiten Kammer des niederländischen Parlaments vorgelegt. Als angestrebter Einführungstermin wird der 1. Januar 2015 genannt.

Für die Visplanner App soll keine Internetverbindung mehr nötig sein – im Moment arbeitet das Kartensystem nur bei einer bestehenden Verbindung zum Internet. Die bisher übliche landesweite Gewässerliste in Buchform soll, neben dem VISpas, auch weiterhin verfügbar und gültig bleiben.
Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland: Wetsvoorstel: VISplanner als geldig document


----------



## zorra (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

@Kanalkop....da liegste leider Falsch der Koman hat keine Vorschrift....und seid dem Aalfangverbot geht alles mit was nicht durch die Maschen geht...Laichzander und Hechte....rotaugen,Brassen bringen 29Cent pro kg...Hechte,Karpfen und andere 3-4euro...Zander 15euro alles EK preise.....siehe youtube von 2012..vissen op de Waal...Frans Koman in Aktion...wer hier hat den noch 90ger oder 1m+ Hechte gefangen Ijssel-Twente in den letzten Tagen?....es geht mir nicht um Massenfänge...aber die einzelne grösse fehlt...ab Okt.haste an beiden Gewässern selten zb.Zander unter 60cm gefangen...Recht hat du Natürlich er kann nicht alles leer fangen...aber er kommt paarmal im Jahr...So. hatten wir 8kleine Zander und einen Hecht...bei 3 Zetis waren die Finnen eingerissen das sagt alles.
gr.zorra


----------



## Stacheljäger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Mahlzeit

@ zorra: Der BF bekommt pro Kilo Zander jetzt schon satte 19 Euronen, so laut aussage des dort angelden Holländers. Was die ganze sache für diesen Koman natürlich noch interessanter macht.

gr. Stacheljäger


----------



## Kanalkopp (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*

Das ist echt heftig ey...

Man ist einfach nur Machtlos.
Hoffentlich ändert sich bald mal wieder alles zum Guten.
Die mit ihren ganzen Apps, so langsam spinnen die ja wohl.


----------



## Kanalkopp (25. November 2014)

*AW: Twentekanal! Raubfisch und Co. Neuigkeiten vom Kanal!*



zorra schrieb:


> @Kanalkop....da liegste leider Falsch der Koman hat keine Vorschrift....und seid dem Aalfangverbot geht alles mit was nicht durch die Maschen geht...Laichzander und Hechte....rotaugen,Brassen bringen 29Cent pro kg...Hechte,Karpfen und andere 3-4euro...Zander 15euro alles EK preise.....siehe youtube von 2012..vissen op de Waal...Frans Koman in Aktion...wer hier hat den noch 90ger oder 1m+ Hechte gefangen Ijssel-Twente in den letzten Tagen?....es geht mir nicht um Massenfänge...aber die einzelne grösse fehlt...ab Okt.haste an beiden Gewässern selten zb.Zander unter 60cm gefangen...Recht hat du Natürlich er kann nicht alles leer fangen...aber er kommt paarmal im Jahr...So. hatten wir 8kleine Zander und einen Hecht...bei 3 Zetis waren die Finnen eingerissen das sagt alles.
> gr.zorra



Habe mir das Video angeschaut... Das geht einem echt quer runter wenn man überlegt das der da seine Bahnen zieht ohne Ende. Die Kommentare sind auch nicht die nettesten da drunter.


----------

